# Valdor Technology - VTI.V



## psi 007 (Jan 24, 2015)

New member & last post was removed here's a 2nd attempt.

All may want to check on VTI.V

Should see serious gains in 2015


Psi 007


----------



## Edgar (Mar 24, 2014)

psi 007 said:


> All may want to check on VTI.V
> 
> Should see serious gains in 2015


Sounds pretty pump-and-dump to me.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Same ticker as a big ETF?


----------



## psi 007 (Jan 24, 2015)

*Valdor Technology - VTI.V*



Edgar said:


> Sounds pretty pump-and-dump to me.


Thanks ! 

Yes most TSX Venture stocks are P & D

That is one of the main reasons I did not write tonnes of hype about Valdor etc.

It's a real company, with real people, real products, real sales and a future.

*Always do your own due diligence

*Cheers

Psi 007


----------



## banjopete (Feb 4, 2014)

and let me guess it's going up up up, get in now while you can... 2nd post same topic, first one got deleted, might as well try again right?


----------



## psi 007 (Jan 24, 2015)

banjopete said:


> and let me guess it's going up up up, get in now while you can... 2nd post same topic, first one got deleted, might as well try again right?


No ..... be a spectator for now .... safer .... & as usual ... time will if this company, as with all of them, can it produce increased value for its shareholders.

In closing, I don't care either way .... I have my position under 0.10 and I'm only sharing another stock for anyone to look at & yes ventures stocks are extremely risky !!!

Buyer beware !


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

it literally look like a flaming turd


----------



## psi 007 (Jan 24, 2015)

VTI.V the flaming turd .....

Valdor Sales Increase During Three Quarters Of 2014



(via Thenewswire.ca)

Vancouver, BC / TNW-ACCESSWIRE / December 3, 2014 / Valdor Technology International Inc. ("Valdor") (TSX-V: VTI) (OTC: VTIFF) (Frankfurt: VZAA) is pleased to report that sales revenue received from Niagara Streaming Media and Valdor Fiber Optics for the nine month period ending September 30, 2014 totaled US$740,246 compared to US$97,892 for the same period in 2013. This nine month US$642,354 growth represents a 750% year over year increase. 



FISCAL YEAR FISCAL YEAR 

3 MONTH PERIOD 2013 2014 

January 1 - March 31 US$20,538 US$245,492 * 

April 1 - June 30 US$32,361 US$201,364 

July 1 - September 30 US$44,993 US$293,390 

Total Revenue US$97,892 US$740,246 

Niagara Streaming Media sales were US$216,700 from February 15, 2014 to March 31, 2014 


Mr. John Hammock, Executive VP Sales & Marketing, Niagara Streaming Media, states: "To date we have been meeting our sales objectives. Our global customers are excited about Niagara`s new portable GoStream product line, a functional, flexible, reliable and economical streaming media solution that fully complements our integrated portfolio. Management is enthusiastic about the market potential and anticipate a substantial increase in revenue worldwide from our new GoStream product line." 

About Valdor Technology International Inc. (www.valdortech.com) 

Valdor is a technology company with two divisions: 

1) Valdor Fiber Optics, a fiber optic components company specializing in the design, manufacture and sale of passive fiber optic components, including some that use Valdor proprietary and patented technologies. The company specializes in harsh environment products. In particular Valdor is focused on the roll-out of fibre-to-the-home in North America with a unique and compelling splitter design; the deregulation of the telecom sector in Mexico; and the roll-out of fibre-to-the-home in Latin America; 

2) Niagara Streaming Media, a streaming video business that owns four patents and markets the Niagara and GoStream product lines. 

Fiber-to-the-home is the future of telephone, television and internet communications and streaming video is the future of television. The Valdor business plan incorporates growth by acquisition. For further information on Valdor's product lines please visit www.valdor.com. 

ON BEHALF OF THE BOARD OF DIRECTORS 

OF VALDOR TECHNOLOGY INTERNATIONAL INC. 

The TSX Venture Exchange has not reviewed and does not accept responsibility 

for the adequacy or accuracy of this news release. 

Copyright (c) 2014 TheNewswire - All rights reserved.


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

tell me why are you pumping this POS on this forum and on others forum as well ? What is your relation with this company ? Just another bagholder (tm) or a stakeholders ?


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

I was going to add no volume at all today

but I guess someone just sold 50k shares ($5000)


I hear most companies on the venture can't afford to be on the TSX  
Take a look at the venture, its almost always negative expect for 2009 and 2010... it's basically at it's lowest point ever today


Had you been on these forums a few years, maybe people would listen to you

It does seem like a good penny stock... but don't they all


----------



## psi 007 (Jan 24, 2015)

fyi

I am a speculative & high net worth investor.

I so happen to be quite involved with many jrs on the tsx v

I also hold along with VTI.V, BLT.V, TLT.V, TWD.V, ZEN.V, PE.V, and many others

Seems I have upset some.

So I will refrain from any further activity from here on and if the mods read this please remove VTI.V & Psi 007 from the site.

“Shalom.” “Amicalement.” “Go with peace.”


----------

